# CU  Zahara d Los Atunes. Spain.



## vindiboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Arrived here this morning in a sea fret {mist} which has now cleared and the sun appears now and then very warm though. Good squat long beach and  board walks, parking free for all size vans on compacted sand. No services but short walk to supermarket 5 litres of  water bottled . 50 cents DIA, cafes and bars here but not open  yet 18 2 20  being worked on. Good place to stay a few days if you like sea sand and surf.


----------



## kenspain (Feb 19, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> Arrived here this morning in a sea fret {mist} which has now cleared and the sun appears now and then very warm though. Good squat long beach and  board walks, parking free for all size vans on compacted sand. No services but short walk to supermarket 5 litres of  water bottled . 50 cents DIA, cafes and bars here but not open  yet 18 2 20  being worked on. Good place to stay a few days if you like sea sand and surf.
> 
> View attachment 76704View attachment 76705View attachment 76706View attachment 76707View attachment 76708View attachment 76709View attachment 76710View attachment 76711View attachment 76712View attachment 76713


There is a pension bar  there that should be open we had a meal there before and was really nice cost then was 8 euros


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2020)

kenspain said:


> There is a pension bar  there that should be open we had a meal there before and was really nice cost then was 8 euros


Never tasted a pensioner,i would have thought a bit tough to chew.


----------



## kenspain (Feb 19, 2020)

Not bad if you got your own Teeth


----------



## groyne (Feb 19, 2020)

Be warned, we're heading that way shortly, hopefully the local gardia aren't ticketing when we get there.


----------

